# Non-reptile/gribbly DWA



## happyhogs (Nov 18, 2008)

I wondered if anyone had a DWA licence for furries in the UK cos most on here seem to be for reptiles or other cold blooded gribblies? I am getting an F1 Savannah and need a DWAL for it. I have spoken to the local council and to the vet who is likely to do my inspection but I wanted a bit more detail about what they do and their answer seemed to be 'we'll see when the time comes'

I wanted to know if anyone has had their home inspected for an F1 hybrid cat or similar and if so, what they looked at, what their comments were etc. Also, the council lady mentioned a possible police and fire inspection.... what do they look at?

And what about cost? Do you have to pay for all of these seperate inspections or do any/all of them come into the price of the licence?

Can anyone help or point me in the right direction for info OTHER than my local authority!

Thanks


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

The best person i know of to speak to is NERYS whose husband deals in especially with DWA animals especially the furry kind, can i just ask, whats F1 Savannah?


----------



## happyhogs (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank you, I'll see if I can PM Nerys :2thumb:

And an F1 Savannah is a hybrid of the African Serval and a domestic, usually a Bengal or a Serengeti (which is a Bengal/oriental cross!) You can get F2s,3s,4s etc without a DWAL but the further they are from their serval parent, the more of those wild looks and size they lose and they look more and more like Bengals (of which I have four already and adore them) which is why I'd like an F1. They are simple stunning cats and are common in the states but they have taken a while to reach us in the UK and mine, if and when it arrives, will be from the first F1 litter born and bred in the UK as far as I know. Put F1n savannah into youtube if you're interested, they really are beautiful to see!


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Actually I would of said the best person I personally know of would be glidergirl, she has kept quite a few DWA fluffys in the past and is full of knowledge


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

happyhogs said:


> Thank you, I'll see if I can PM Nerys :2thumb:
> 
> And an F1 Savannah is a hybrid of the African Serval and a domestic, usually a Bengal or a Serengeti (which is a Bengal/oriental cross!) You can get F2s,3s,4s etc without a DWAL but the further they are from their serval parent, the more of those wild looks and size they lose and they look more and more like Bengals (of which I have four already and adore them) which is why I'd like an F1. They are simple stunning cats and are common in the states but they have taken a while to reach us in the UK and mine, if and when it arrives, will be from the first F1 litter born and bred in the UK as far as I know. Put F1n savannah into youtube if you're interested, they really are beautiful to see!


 
Ahh i see what you mean, they are fluffing amazing! The kittens are so cute, ive seen these before i think. Nice choice!


----------



## happyhogs (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank you so much for your suggestion guys, I have now spoken to Nerys' husband at great length and he has been able to answer all of my questions. He was incredibly helpful and a smashing bloke. Thanks Rory and thanks Nerys for lending him to me for a while!


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

happyhogs said:


> Thank you so much for your suggestion guys, I have now spoken to Nerys' husband at great length and he has been able to answer all of my questions. He was incredibly helpful and a smashingn bloke. Thanks Rory and thanks Nerys for lending him to me for a while!


 
Told ya he's good, he knows his stuff that bloke:notworthy:


----------



## Angela. (Mar 2, 2009)

*savannahs*



happyhogs said:


> Thank you, I'll see if I can PM Nerys :2thumb:
> 
> And an F1 Savannah is a hybrid of the African Serval and a domestic, usually a Bengal or a Serengeti (which is a Bengal/oriental cross!) You can get F2s,3s,4s etc without a DWAL but the further they are from their serval parent, the more of those wild looks and size they lose and they look more and more like Bengals (of which I have four already and adore them) which is why I'd like an F1. They are simple stunning cats and are common in the states but they have taken a while to reach us in the UK and mine, if and when it arrives, will be from the first F1 litter born and bred in the UK as far as I know. Put F1n savannah into youtube if you're interested, they really are beautiful to see!


I do not know if i am doing this right as it is my first time,
please can you tell me where you are getting your savannah from? i just need one and i have not found any one who sells f1s or f2 (are you allowed to keep f1s in the house? even if there is none left i do not mind waiting,
i just want an f1 or f2 and roughly how much are they i do no they are expensive but would like to know what i am looking at.
thank you.
Angela.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I used to help out at a private collection of cats... mainly leopards. however there was also a puma. was fun.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

they would let you keep a DWA animal in a house!?!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

SiUK said:


> they would let you keep a DWA animal in a house!?!



i was wondering that... lol - big house?


----------



## sallyconyers (Mar 21, 2008)

The vets I work in does a DWA check on a place in Corwen that has afew species of monkeys - can't remeber what kind??!! Not so great with that kind of thing but they check the usual stuff like housing, security etc.


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

YouTube - toilet trained savannah cat


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

May aswell get a serval they are £5,000-6,000 which is what u will be paying for a F1 hybrid i believe

check out TSKA exotics

they had F1 bengals not so long ago


----------



## Classicsport (Jul 12, 2011)

happyhogs said:


> Thank you so much for your suggestion guys, I have now spoken to Nerys' husband at great length and he has been able to answer all of my questions. He was incredibly helpful and a smashing bloke. Thanks Rory and thanks Nerys for lending him to me for a while!


Could you post what you found out?

I am planning on getting an f1 Bengal and am trying to find information about the relevant requirements, I have tried calling my council but the animal welfare officer is never available.

I would like to keep him in my home with my other bengals

Thanks very much for any info


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Classicsport said:


> Could you post what you found out?
> 
> I am planning on getting an f1 Bengal and am trying to find information about the relevant requirements, I have tried calling my council but the animal welfare officer is never available.
> 
> ...


Last post was in 2009, it would of made more sence to start a new thread.


----------



## Classicsport (Jul 12, 2011)

Will do, 

Cheers


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Classicsport - 

Any DWA pet must be kept in suitably secure housing. It cannot free roam your house. For an F1 of any big cat you would need the same as you would for a lynx or puma or even a leopard.


----------

